# how to configure l2tp/ipsec connectivity on client?

## mathabstrction

how to configure l2tp/ipsec connectivity on client?

----------

## chithanh

Maybe you can be a bit more verbose about your use case.

There are many guides how to set up xl2tpd as l2tp/ipsec client, Have you followed any of these?

Also there is a networkmanager-l2tp plugin, not in the official tree, but available from some overlays.

----------

